# Fun deliveries



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I've had a couple memorable deliveries over the past months of driving Flex, but last weekend was a new one that made me chuckle -- it was some kind of kid's toy inside the box, and every time the box moved (like if I hit a bump or shifted boxes around while delivering) it started playing some crazy song in what sounded like Japanese pop music style... whatever you'd call that, it was just cheesy music and a squeaky singing voice. Fortunately it was delivered in the first half of the block so it didn't really drive me nuts the whole day.

I had some kind of tiny sequins (bigger than glitter but just as annoying) that leaked and spread themselves all over the back of my car, and a couple weeks ago some heavy metal chain that burst through the end of the box -- that one had me worried that the customer would complain, but luckily they were home when I delivered so I could explain it was a crummy packing job and not mis-handling, and they were cool.

Anyone else have any good stories?


----------



## Magik0722 (Jun 5, 2016)

Something similar happened to me. I was driving through a neighborhood and making a left turn, I hear child laughter and I immediately slammed the brakes since I didn't even see any kids outside and was afraid I was going to hit one. Turns out it was a doll that giggles somewhere in the packages in my back seat.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I delivered a couple of packages to an adult store. The person that signed for the packages gave me some discount coupons for their store.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Magik0722 said:


> Something similar happened to me. I was driving through a neighborhood and making a left turn, I hear child laughter and I immediately slammed the brakes since I didn't even see any kids outside and was afraid I was going to hit one. Turns out it was a doll that giggles somewhere in the packages in my back seat.


I've had a doll giggle at my package in the back seat, too.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Only been on 3 "blocks" but monday i was delivering in this super upscale neighborhoods. like security guard and coded gates within the subdivision. anyways i had knocked on this gorgeous house and older man with a walker opened the door. the package was addressed to a women. and was pretty heavy. he asked me to bring it inside and set it on the kitchen counter. the inside was just as beautiful as the outside. He introduced me to the owner of the package and asked me to sit down and have a chat. i told him i couldn't i have other packages to deliver. turns out he though i was the nurse attendant. lol.. i mean i dont feel stupid for walking in since the package was heavy and he had a walker. we laughed it off. i said the nurse is lucky to have them since they seem so sweet. and was on my way.


----------



## Dankcook (May 13, 2017)

I had a package today that was addressed to an inmate at the Tennessee Prison for Women. The visitor check-in area said they only accept Monday-Friday. Now I'm curious what someone ordered for an inmate at a prison from Amazon!


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

I had a delivery to the country and had the dog for the first house I did follow me around to all the houses in the area then left when I was done. Was pretty cool


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The prison system has special contract with Amazon only for certain items


----------

